# Safe plants from Wilkos/ASDA?



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm off to the shops this afternoon to get a plant for my fire bellied toad. I'm going to Wilko's and ASDA. 

So far I'm looking for a Potho's or devils ivy. What else?
I'd like a pretty plant too that flowers :blush:

My set-up is currently compost mix with a large tub of water about 3/4 inches deep. It's for one juvy FBT.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

You may struggle with Pothos from those 2 shops. My Asda is huge and only stocks boarder plants.
As for what to get you're generally looking at most commonly available house plants really and then making sure you clean and prep them properly. Your best bet is somewhere like Homebase as they have a good selection, they normally stock some good ferns (bostons and maidenhair inside the shop, other varieties outside in the garden centre), ficus, spider plants (although I've destroyed the one I used due to high humidity so not always the best bet). 
A good tip is try Morrisons who normally stock ficus, wandering jew (always a winner) and asparagus ferns but have had pothos in before. They stuff a lot of things in white containers hanging from a rail and generally label them as "houseplant". I've got some cracking stuff from Ikea if there's one near by to you. I was in mine on Saturday and got a bunch of peperomia, wandering jew and fittonia at £3.75 each but for MASSIVE amounts of each. Some nice fittonia would be great in there for ground cover and you can get them in really bright pink and red leaves.


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you, yeah I didn't get to wilkinsons, but had to go into ASDA for food shopping anyway. I'll have a look at my B&Q on Wednesday evening, if all else fails I know my reptile shop should have some in xx


----------

